# He's here!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Everyone, meet the newest addition to our family, *Kubrick*!

After a long trip trying to get him here (he did SO well on the plane - slept on my lap the whole way and didn't make a sound), Kubrick has finally arrived. :whoo:

These are the pictures I thought looked best... some are of the hotel last night and others are of him here at home. He is a very good dog... doesn't mind strangers or other dogs and really likes kids. His one problem, I have to say, is barking, and I don't mean at other people (we just had food delivered and Kubrick didn't even look at the door - or care at all that the doorbell rang), he barks when he wants my attention and I've been ignoring him when he barks, but he will keep it up for a long while. We put him in his expen so that we could have dinner (it's still in the same room - he could see us) and he totally flipped out, barking and whining. We tried shush, quiet and spraying water and then it came down to ignoring him (for an almost non-stop ten minutes). :frusty: I only took him out after he had the barking/whining stopped for at least one minute straight and gave him lots of attention, but he did bark for a long time and I'm worried about the neighbors. Hopefully we can break him out of this sometime soon, but it's still the first day and I guess I'm expecting too much. 

He is stuck to me like glue... goes wherever I go and goes berserk if I leave one room to go into the next and he can't follow (no barking though - yay!). He is very loving and gives lots of kisses... I feel very loved and of course I already love him and his sweet face. eace:

PS: He is really good about using the pee pads for pee but not for poop... we'll work on that one. One step at a time.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*OH MY GOSH!!!!!! TOO CUTE!!!*


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

He is sooo cute. What a sweet face! Congratulations!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh My Gosh---He is SOOOOO...CUTE!I love him too!!!Love the name.....Kubrick.He is so sweet........glad you had a good triplane:
Let the fun begin!:whoo::becky::whoo::becky:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is *the* cutest thing! You must want to hug him all the time. I know I do. Enjoy every minute with the newest member of your family.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lina,
Congrat! he is so adorble. He is probably missing his litermates. You might try getting a snuggle puppy with a heart beat. 
You are doing the right thing with the barking. Maybe you could try the coins in a can trick? Put some coins in a tin can and tape the top. When he barks shake the can or throw the can near him. Most pups don't like the loud noise and will think his barking caused it. Don't let him see you throw or shake the can. When he stops praise him and say, good boy quiet. Hope this helps!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina- Kubrick is such a little teddy bear! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Lina, he is SOOOOOOOO cute! 
I am glad you finally made it home. 

His color is almost identical to Stogie at that age.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh and we need the story behind the name, since you made us wait and all.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a handsome boy! Congrats! How can you not love a face like that!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I agree-he is adorable and we need a story behind the name. Slso some details on the trip and how he is adjusting to home would be great. We are SOOOOOO demanding!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a little darling! Congratulations and enjoy him!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh. My. Gosh. He is just adorable!

And by your story-telling, it sounds like you brought home a puppy Havanese! LOL Welcome to the puppy world.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Too cute!!!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your new arrival. What a good looking little guy he is! It looks like he's already taken over. How old is he?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Lina! Kubrick is absolutely gorgeous - I love his coloring. Look at that sweet face!! Keep the photos coming!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*He's adorable.*

Congratulations!!

Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness - what a doll!! Enjoy!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Lina,
How cute!!!! Okay good reminder on life with a puppy. If you find a cure for barking for attention let me know.... I am steal dealing with it with the 5 year old maltese. She barks when happy, sad, when playing, when being ignored.... you get the picture! It is gonna be hard to find an apartment in LA and not be kicked out!!! We have been working on no bark pretty harshly right now to prepare her for life with neighbors!

What a fun time of year to have a puppy and make sure you send out more photos! Do you pronounce his name cue brick?

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Cute, Cute, Cute I absolutley love his coloring.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Leeann....*

love your new pics!!
Trisheace:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very Beautiful little Hav..you are very fortunate..I remember when Radar was that young...they are just exploring everything and it's so cool seeing them take in everything...very nice...I take it you named him after the director?? I really love that Movie "Full Metal Jacket" which is directed by Stanley Kubrick. I wasn't sure if that was the inspiration.

Congratulations and enjoy every moment together.

Derek


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Carolina on your new boy Kubrick!!!!!!!!

He has the most beautiful coloring! I can't wait for our first playdate!!!!:biggrin1: I'll bet that he'll settle into a pattern once he is used to the apartment and stop barking as much. We live in an apartment right now while we are "transitioning" from Philly to Connecticut, and everytime someone would walk by the door, Lito used to run to the door and bark softly and growl at it, which was sort of frequently since this is a large building. But after a few months, people pass by all the time and he doesn't even acknowledge them!

We're looking forward to the updates and meeting you and Kubrick in person!!!!

~Kristin


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He's a doll...if I remember right, when I got Izzy, I didn't have time to get on the computer...it takes an incredible amount of time to raise a baby!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kubrick is adorable. Congratulations.
Kodi barks when he wants my attention. Or he will whine. I guess that's just his way of talking to me. Shelby does the Hav dance when she wants attention. They are so cute and you will just love all the new things they do.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Kubrick is adorable. Congratulations.
> Kodi barks when he wants my attention. Or he will whine. I guess that's just his way of talking to me. *Shelby does the Hav dance when she wants attention.* They are so cute and you will just love all the new things they do.


Shadow's a "dancer", too, when she's wanting attention. Guess I'm fortunate, she rarely barks, when she does it's mainly at the crows who gather in the yard hunting for breakfast after the sprinklers turn off. :hungry:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina,
He's beautiful. I love the coloring. He is just so cute. Definitely worth the wait and the airline delays!

Susan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your compliments! I do love this dog to pieces already! 

Derek, yes Kubrick is named after Stanley Kubrick the director. I am a bit of a movie buff and Kubrick is my all-time favorite director (I've even taught a student-led course on him) when I found out I was going to get a puppy with darker colors, I figured Kubrick was a great name since he always had this really thick dark beard (it silvered later, so if Kubrick gets lighter I can say that it makes sense ). Plus, I think Kubrick is just cute for a dog's name - it's pronounced Koo-brick. He really likes the name and answers to it pretty well, but mostly only when I call him - he is sort of ignoring everyone else for the moment, but I hope it changes when he is more settled in his new home. 

He was such a good boy in the airport and the plane - he was a big hit, although most people didn't know what a Havanese was exactly! Everyone agreed that he is adorable, though! 

Right now it's hilarious to watch him walking around the house because he slips on the wood floor - when he sits down, he starts to slide backwards and I've been laughing way too hard at him... he takes it all in stride, though and gives me a big panting smile! LOL!

He did GREAT last night! We went to bed around midnight. I put him in his crate and he whined for maybe 30 seconds. One shush, quiet and he was done. Woke me up at 6:15am and my boyfriend took him out to the pee pad. He went potty and then back in the crate. He whined for maybe another 30 seconds and fell back asleep until 8am. I'm a late sleeper so I put him in bed with me and we both lay around until 8:30.

He isn't a big fan of the squeaky toys, but I'm hoping he'll like them eventually as I got him a bunch! :doh: He does LOVE his rope bone and his small tennis ball (he plays fetch with it - though he doesn't always bring it back).

I fed him in his expen today and though he freaked out for a bit, when I turned my back to him and crossed my arms he stopped barking and I went to him and said good quiet (thanks for that Linda!) we did this for about 20 minutes and he got a lot better - only barked twice when I walked to the kitchen, but I can tell this is going to take a while.

My only problem right now is that he won't eat the treats I bought for him (it's Nature's Recipe training treats). Is this normal? I'm going to go to the petstore later today and try to get him something different. I wanted to treat him for going pee on the pad and didn't have anything to do it with! I need to buy some cheese. LOL.

I'm proud to say that right now I have him in his playpen with the door closed and he's just laying there (after barking once and me turning my back to him) - he can still see me though.

Sorry for the long post, but to make up for it, here are some more pictures that my sister took last night. I look horrible, but Kubrick looks adorable (as usual). LOL.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

He is sooo cute!
As far as treats go, Beame puts his nose up at most. lol.. he LOVES the yogurt treats. They look like little rosebuds. They come in yogurt and chocolate flavor. As soon as he hears the ruffling from the bag they are in, he gets a HUGE smile on his face and sits with his tail wagging just waiting.. lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I love that picture of him resting his head on you and looking at the camera. That's so sweet!

It sounds like you are doing great! You're definitely starting out on the right foot, especially with turning your back on him when he is misbehaving. He'll catch on quickly.

As for the treats, some dogs just don't like certain kinds. Two of my dogs don't care for that particular treat (unless there is another dog nearby that might take it, then they LOVE them). He may not care for any commercial treats at all though.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great photos. He's a doll. How about treating him with something you might have on hand already, like turkey or small pieces of a boiled chicken breast? 

Susan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Susan has a really good idea, especially if you find out he isn't even food motivated. Some dogs just appreciate the praise instead of food. (Tinky wouldn't work for food until she was 9 months old and even then, it was only Butterball Turkey lunch meat, which we discovered by accident. Now she'll eat anything, but it was quite a while before she even cared.)


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

My guys love the Solid Gold Tiny Tot treats. They are soft and chewy. 
Another popular one is puperonni but I think they make them fart. 

And your photos are ADORABLE. I love the name, its perfect!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, I love that picture of him resting his head on you and looking at the camera. That's so sweet!
> 
> It sounds like you are doing great! You're definitely starting out on the right foot, especially with turning your back on him when he is misbehaving. He'll catch on quickly.
> 
> As for the treats, some dogs just don't like certain kinds. Two of my dogs don't care for that particular treat (unless there is another dog nearby that might take it, then they LOVE them). He may not care for any commercial treats at all though.


Adorable pictures!
Oliver never went for any kind of treats. His treat was praise and attention!
I know now his favorite treat--baby carrots.
His brother Tucker would eat everything and anything!
Congratulations on your new little puppy!
Sally


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow!! He's beautful!!!
How old is he?!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby, pictures are great, he is adorable.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh Lina, he is just tooooo cute!! I cant wait for him to come for some puppy playdates!!
Laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats Lina on your little guy Kubrick! Love everything about him.....his little face, his coloring, coat texture.....you are now OWNED by a havanese!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Lina - when we first got Nico at 9 weeks, I offered him freeze dried liver and Charlee Bears, which were favorites of my BIL's dog. I was surprised when he refused them. We could use pieces of kibble as training treats, but he didn't want freeze dried liver! Go figure. 7 weeks later, we've found many treats he likes, including the Charlee Bears he initially refused. Apparently he is a food motivated Hav after all. But he still won't eat the freeze dried liver.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I also tried the Charlee Bear treats - I liked that there were only a few ingredients (no chemicals), but they gave my dogs the runs...I think the liver was just too rich for them.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I found some white cheddar cheese in my fridge and gave him a little piece after he peed on the pad and boy did he love it! He saw me cutting more up and he's going crazy for them. YAY! I have a treat now! eace: Thanks for all the recommendations! I will try turkey next and see if he goes for it...

He is 13 weeks old exactly today! I took him out for his first walk right after lunch (no poop or pee though, maybe he's afraid of doing it with the leash and collar on?) and it was great! He would stop every once in a while and every time someone walked by (which was quite a bit as the streets of NY are very busy) he would sort of slow down but if I called to him, he would come running up. :whoo: Also, he didn't even freak out at all the construction noises going on across the street... sirens, trucks, honking, he took it all in stride! I think he was born to be a city dog! :bounce: We were gone about 30 minutes so he's completely wiped out, laying down next to me as I type this. He won't even raise his head if I touch him, he's that tired.  I did carry him the last half a block or so, but he was a hit with the neighborhood (the people on the street absolutely loved him... he got loads of compliments and lots of petting). The best part? Every person who asked what kind of dog he was knew what a Havanese was, unlike the airport and then flight from KY - no one had any idea what in the world was a Hav! This is why I love NY! ound:

Anyway, sorry for all the long posts, but I don't want to start a bunch of new threads for no reason and I'm enjoying talking about him too much and I know you guys will listen! LOL.

Edit: I went by the petstore today but the one around the corner was closed... I will go by tomorrow and see if I can find him a pre-made treat that he likes.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

turkey gives my guys the runs. Noooo turkey in my house. They love chicken and filet mignon.

You might want to try flossies also. They are great for the teething process.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Lina - it doesn't surprise me that folks in NY are familiar with the Havanese. If I'm not mistaken, the Havanese was one of the top ten breeds registered in NYC last year. It was the ONLY place where the Havanese was in the top ten, but if it's going to be recognized anywhere, NY is the place.


----------



## NBCZero (Jul 22, 2007)

Kubrick is so handsome!! Congrats!!!

Glad to read the barking is going well. If you are still concerned about your neighbors possibly being bothered, you can always print up a note explaining you just got a new puppy and are working on helping him adjust to his new home. I would print out a picture of Kubrick on it as well. Or even stop by your neighbors and introduce Kubrick. I can't imagine anyone getting annoyed with that cutie! 

Dixie


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Winston LOVES the freeze dried liver....BUT...*

I didn't read the daily recommended UNTIL about a week....only 2-3 per day for his size. LOL. I was giving him let's say a wee more than that! :biggrin1: Now I break apart a piece to reward him. They're all natural too. And so far lasting a LONG time...ummm...especially now that I'm not stuffing my lil pup.

Trish


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy!!! He's beautiful! LOVE the name!

Question, I'm flying tonight from Seattle to Florida to pick up my new puppy. Any advice for a long flight???

Smiles,
Cindy


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy, how exciting! I'm so happy for you and I do hope that your puppy is as good on the plane as Kubrick was! The only think that I will say you should make sure you have is plenty of paper towels... Other than that, take him out of his bag and just hold him as much as you can. I didn't have a hard time at all with Kubrick. Once I put him in his bag, he fell asleep or would just lay there quietly. Also, make sure to bring a collapsible bowl for water... don't overdo it with the water. I gave him a little water when my flight was delayed, but otherwise he was going to go about five hours without water.

I'm far from an expert, though the other thread I started before I flew had a lot of great advice from everyone else:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1430&highlight=flying

Good luck and make sure to post hoto: when you get back!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks Lina. Obviously, the flight attendants didn't mind that you took him out? What about the other passengers? I'm really hoping I'll be able to hold him, but I've heard it's all up to who sits next to me and the flight attendant.

Wish me luck!

Smiles,
CC


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cindy,

Yeah, the flight attendant (there was only one - it was a small flight) came up to me beforehand and told me that if no passengers complained, I could take him out after takeoff and put him in before descent. No one minded in the least. I think the woman sitting across the aisle might not have liked dogs, but she didn't say anything at all to me and just randomly switched seats with her husband (I had my ipod on so I have no idea if this was because of Kubrick or just because they wanted to switch seats). Kubrick just slept on my lap the whole flight. He never once tried to jump off or anything like that, but I did keep his collar and leash on even in the plane.

Good luck and can't wait to meet (through pictures ) your new little one!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, Lina! Kubrick is a doll!!! I love his dark collars mixed with the blonds and browns. He's no doubt going to go through many color changes. Cool! 

Good to hear the barking is lessening and I agree that you seem to be doing all the right things. I LOVE Dixie's suggestion though ! Smart lady there! 

I used to give kibble as treats and some dried liver bits. They go a long way as you really should break them up into tiny bits. Both my dogs still love those things and will bend over backwards for them. lol I find that any training treat should be easy to eat so that the rhythm of training (say, for 'sit', 'down', 'paw'... ) isn't broken up by having to wait around 5 mins. for the pup to chew. LOL I LOVE using the Natural Balance meat rolls and again, a little goes a very long way. 

What a good puppy! All those sounds on the street and no fear. He sounds like he's a confident, smart and happy pup. Way to go! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lina said:


> Yeah, the flight attendant (there was only one - it was a small flight) came up to me beforehand and told me that if no passengers complained, I could take him out after takeoff and put him in before descent.


That was nice of the flight attendant. I had the opposite experience. After being stuck in an airport for hours and then taking a cross-country flight in the middle of the night where we had the whole back of the plane to ourselves, we pulled Tinky out of the Sherpa for a breather and the flight attendant came by and snarled something about "Put it away." She had been stuck in that Sherpa for at least five hours already and no one else was around. It was not very nice.

I'm glad Kubrick got a much nicer reception.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It really makes you wonder why people have the jobs that they do!


----------

